# Do Mav fans Hate Nash?



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I know this has probable been discussed many times. But,
I'm curious to know if any of you have some hate towards Steve.
Do you boo him when he comes to Dallas or do you great him as a neighbor?
What are your feelings toward him and do you still like him after he left Dallas?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I love Nash, he was one of my favorite Mavericks of all time, I can't belive I left him off my Favorite players list though, that needs fixing.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm an NBA fan when it comes to Steve; I look at him like an Iverson or Kobe - real nice player who doesn't look like he belongs in Dallas.

I'll try to explain.

Because the Mavs were so bad for so long, there were certain types of players that had that look - star power - and you knew you were looking at the visitors. There was only one time in the '90s that I saw that in a Mavs jersey, and it was J Kidd. 

Suffice it to say that Stevie has a different look about him since moving on and garnishing those MVPs.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I'm an NBA fan when it comes to Steve; I look at him like an Iverson or Kobe - real nice player who doesn't look like he belongs in Dallas.
> 
> I'll try to explain.
> 
> ...


Love Nash.... HATE Finley.

Nash is talented and flat out made it obvious that he wanted more money than Cuban willing to offer. Even though it got a little ugly between Nash and Cuban, I'll still say more power to him. He deserves what he can get on the open market.

Finley is talented as well, but he wanted to spite his former organization, and therefore his FORMER fans, by joining the rival Spurs. All that gets compounded by his role in getting JET suspended during the playoffs....

There is a HUGE difference between Nash's and Finley's scenarios. 

Yes, I still have both of their Jerseys in my closet, but only Nash's numbers actually see the light of day. When they return to Dallas, Nash will be received with nice applause, and Finley will be received with nice boo's. :biggrin: 

Ok.... that also means I am "classless."


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Ok.... that also means I am "classless."


No, that means you're an American, and that's your right. :usa:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I booed them both when they were in town for the playoffs, and I'll do it again this year. 

I'm like Ed though.... I still have love for Nash. Finley on the other hand.... beat me down during his last years here in Dallas. I didn't start hating him when he went to SA, that was just the icing on the cake.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Finley on the other hand.... beat me down during his last years here in Dallas. I didn't start hating him when he went to SA, that was just the icing on the cake.


It's every player for himself ultimately; I agree - Finley's play was a beating the last couple of years here - but if SA wants a player like that, that's their money not mine.

I felt the same way (under different circumstances) about Nash. I knew he had a few good years left, but I felt a long term contract would be the downfall of the club that signed him to one. Time will tell if Phoenix loses money at the end of the deal. Obviously, they're ahead of the game now.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Finley is talented as well, but he wanted to spite his former organization, and therefore his FORMER fans, by joining the rival Spurs. All that gets compounded by his role in getting JET suspended during the playoffs....


his role in getting punched in the nads? thats a weird reason to hate someone.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> his role in getting punched in the nads? thats a weird reason to hate someone.


Things happen when you are tangled with somebody's groin in your face.... 

You would happily take somebody's groin in your face when you are down on the ground wrestling with one player, signaling time-out, and a 2nd player jumping on top of you?

Things happen in NBA. Little things always happen. A little elbow here and a push/tuck there. Are those little things not a part of the game?

Getting a key player on your opponent's team suspended for a crucial game.... that's priceless.

Anyway, this incident has been beaten to the ground before, so I think we should leave this dead horse in the past.

:cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Anyway, this incident has been beaten to the ground before, so I don't think we should leave this dead horse in the past.
> 
> :cheers:


Don't leave it in the past, or do?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Don't leave it in the past, or do?


D'oh... my bad.

You are right! :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Just had to edit it, didn't ya? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Just had to edit it, didn't ya? :biggrin:


At least I didn't edit YOUR post. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> At least I didn't edit YOUR post. :biggrin:


 :naughty: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> :naughty: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


For that, I have just stolen 210373753.90 points from you.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> For that, I have just stolen 210373753.90 points from you.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Well, I just gave you 100k back, so whatever. :nah:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

lol... ok, heres my opinion on Nash.. Do I hate him...? Not really. When he plays the Mavs I can get a little be peeved but other then that hes ok.. Hes probably one of the most quality NBA Players in the league personality wise. But if the Mavs hadnt gotten rid of Nash, we wouldnt have little Devin so Im happy about that lol


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I know this has probable been discussed many times. But,
> I'm curious to know if any of you have some hate towards Steve.
> Do you boo him when he comes to Dallas or do you great him as a neighbor?
> What are your feelings toward him and do you still like him after he left Dallas?


No, I love Nash, one of my favorite players.
Now I still think his 2nd MVP rewarding wasn't much worthy, but I still like him
I will always give him a standing O when he comes to AAC.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> No, that means you're an American, and that's your right. :usa:


amen man


----------

